# Jew(ish)



## MarX

Hello!

I'd like to know the word for "Jew(ish)" in other languages.

I'll start:

English: Jew(ish)
French: Juif, Juive
German: Jude, Jüdin
Indonesian: Yahudi
Spanish: Judío, Judía
Swedish: Jude

Please stay at translation, short explanation to the pronunciation is also welcome.

Thank you!

Grüsse,


MarK


----------



## Woland

Romanian : evreu(masculine) evreică(evreika-feminine),evrei(masc plural) evreici(evreich-feminine plural)
Russian еврей/evrej(masc.singular), еврейка/evreika(feminine plural), евреи/evrei(plural) еврейки/evrejki(feminine plural)


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

_ Żyd _(masculine)
_ Żydówka_ (feminine)
_ Żydzi_ (masculine plural, or a group consisting of men and women)
_ Żydówki_ (feminine plural)

_ żydowski_ (Jewish)

dn88


----------



## MarX

Woland said:


> Romanian : evreu(masculine) evreică(evreika-feminine),evrei(masc plural) evreici(evreich-feminine plural)
> Russian еврей/evrej(masc.singular), еврейка/evreika(feminine plural), евреи/evrei(plural) еврейки/evrejki(feminine plural)


Multsumesc, Woland.

Do you have the same word for Hebrew and Jew in Romanian and Russian?


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese: judeu (m.), judia (f.). J pronounced as in French or like the s in English measure. The underlined part indicates the stress.  

Jazyk


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*juutalainen* = a Jew(ish person), Jewish


----------



## Woland

MarX said:


> Do you have the same word for Hebrew and Jew in Romanian and Russian?


Not the same,but almost similar


----------



## modus.irrealis

In Greek it's (giving the singular masculine forms)

Εβραίος (evr*e*os) - for persons
εβραϊκός (evraik*o*s) - for things

where the bold indicates stress.

(It seems so far that the "Orthodox" languages use the root "Hebrew", while the "Catholic/Protestant" languages use the root "Judean". I wonder if Serbian and Croatian have two different words .)


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi, Hindi/Urdu: /yahudii/


----------



## betulina

Catalan: jueu / jueva - j is pronounced as in Portuguese.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Portuguese: judeu (m.), judia (f.). J pronounced as in French or like the s in English measure. The underlined part indicates the stress.


As an adjective, there is also *judaico/a* (m/f).


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

يهودي (_yahuudiy_) - masculine singular
يهودية (_yahuudiyya_) - feminine singular
يهود (_yahuud_) - masculine plural
يهوديات (_yahuudiyyaat_) - feminine plural

All of these can be nouns or adjectives.


----------



## Anatoli

*Russian:*
In the modern language:
Jew - еврей (m) (евреи - pl), еврейка (f) [yevr*e*y, yevr*e*i, yevr*e*yka]
еврейский  (m, sg) Jewish (adjective)
The common Slavic word (see Polish above) is now considered abusive, although it wasn't in the old times and can still be found in literature:
 жид (m) (жиды - pl), жидовка (f) [zhyd, zhyd*y*, zhyd*o*vka] "Y"  stands for the sound "ы", which doesn't exist in English, IPA: [ɨ]
Jewish languages:
Hebrew - иврит  (ivr*i*t) 
Yiddish - иддиш (*i*ddish)

*Chinese:*
犹太 (猶太) Yóutài the Jews; Judaism
犹太人 (猶太人) Yóutàirén Jew
希伯来语 (希伯來語) Xībóláiyǔ n. Hebrew (language)

*Japanese:*
ユダヤ人 (ユダヤじん Yudaya-jin) Jew; Jewish person.
ヘブライ語 (ヘブライご Heburai-go) Hebrew


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*:

ebreo (masculine singular)
ebrea (femenine singular)
ebrei (masculine plural)
ebree (femenine plural).


----------



## ukuca

Turkish: *yahudi *and *musevi*


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*,

a Jew (m) = _judo_
a Jew (f), a Jewess = _judino_
Jewish = _juda_
Jewishness = _judeco_
Jewry = _judaro_

The "j" in Esperanto is pronounced like the English letter "y".  The "u" has a long sound as in Spanish.  The accent is always on the second-to-the-last syllable.


----------



## deine

Lithuanian is similar like Polish:
_Žydas _(masculine)
_Žydė_ (feminine)
_Žydai_ (masculine plural, or a group consisting of men and women)
_Žydės_ (feminine plural)

It is interesting, if you say the word "žydės" with different accent, the word have other meaning then.


----------



## MarX

Thanks a lot guys!



modus.irrealis said:


> It seems so far that the "Orthodox" languages use the root "Hebrew", while the "Catholic/Protestant" languages use the root "Judean". I wonder if Serbian and Croatian have two different words .


Apparently Italian also uses the root "Hebrew".

Salam


----------



## Lopes

Dutch: Jood(s) 
Plural: Joden, Joodse


----------



## modus.irrealis

MarX said:


> Apparently Italian also uses the root "Hebrew".


Yes, it looks like my hypothesis didn't work out, although the Greek/Romanian/Russian words seem to go together in having the _v_ sound instead of the _b _in the Italian so I wouldn't be surprised if there was some connection there.


----------



## albondiga

Well, since no one's mentioned them yet...

Hebrew: יהודי (yehudi)
Yiddish: Yid


----------



## MarX

albondiga said:


> Well, since no one's mentioned them yet...
> 
> Hebrew: יהודי (yehudi)
> Yiddish: Yid


Thanks, Albondiga!


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

modus.irrealis said:


> Yes, it looks like my hypothesis didn't work out, although the Greek/Romanian/Russian words seem to go together in having the _v_ sound instead of the _b _in the Italian so I wouldn't be surprised if there was some connection there.


But you were close.
This b -> v theory is more widely spead. There are many words originating from old Greek where beta was still pronounced like b and it was like such transcribed to Latin script as B by Romans.
For example a few names: Barbara vs. Varvara, Basileos vs. Vasilios... 

Btw, about your original theory. H is missing in the western version. Italians don't pronounce H, so they omit it wherever possible. 

We use h&b-version for naming the language hebrejščina (Hebrew), hebrejski (adjective derived from Hebrew)

Otherwise:
Jud (a man by ethnicy), Judinja (a woman by ethnicy), jud (a mn by religion), judinja (a woman by religion), judovski (adjective); 
there is also version with ž Žid, Židinja, židovski, which Jewish people don't like.


----------



## Anatoli

albondiga said:


> Well, since no one's mentioned them yet...
> 
> Hebrew: יהודי (yehudi)
> Yiddish: Yid



The actual name for Hebrew language was transliterated exactly in Russian:

עברית [ʿiṿrît] (in Hebrew) is иврит [ivr*i*t] in Russian.


----------



## Woland

we also had the word ''jidan''(zhidan)/jidanca(zhidanka) as a synonime for evreu/evreica(evreika) ,but it's very insulting,and it was used by the fascists,and I really hate that word. Fortunately,this word is not longer used in Romania.


----------



## kusurija

deine said:


> Lithuanian is similar like Polish:
> _Žydas _(masculine)
> _Žydė_ (feminine)
> _Žydai_ (masculine plural, or a group consisting of men and women)
> _Žydės_ (feminine plural)
> 
> It is interesting, if you say the word "žydės" with different accent, the word have other meaning then.


 
Let me concretize meaning of the word "žydės" with different accent: it(or he, she) will bloom/flower  .

In Czech: (like Polish)
_Žid _(masculine)
_Židovka_ (feminine)
_Židi, Židové _ (masculine plural, or a group consisting of men and women)
_Židovky_ (feminine plural)
(or, awfully unpolitely; vulgar: _Žiďák _(masculine))
_Židovský _(masc.) _Židovská _(fem.) _Židovské _(neutr.)}sg.
_Židovští _(masc. living) _Židovské _(masc. not living) _Židovské _(fem.) _Židovská _(neutr.)}pl. - Jewish (not language, but all other of Jewish property).
Jewish(language)/Hebrew - _hebrejština._
Excuse my poor English.


----------



## Abbassupreme

panjabigator said:


> Panjabi, Hindi/Urdu: /yahudii/



VERY close to the Persian name for Jews: 
(yahudi)  يهودي
Also, there's apparently another word for Jew in Persian:
كليمي (kalimi . . . ? or is it kolimi/kelimi . . . I'm pretty sure it's the first one)  This name is apparently from more ancient times in Iran.  I think the famous Persian poet/writer Ferdowsi used it once in a poem, or something.


----------



## albondiga

Anatoli said:


> The actual name for Hebrew language was transliterated exactly in Russian:
> 
> עברית [ʿiṿrît] (in Hebrew) is иврит [ivr*i*t] in Russian.



I find it particularly interesting that the Hebrew word for the Hebrew language is transliterated into Russian exactly as the Russian word for the Hebrew language, but then the same root "ivri" (a "Hebrew" person) is "Russified" as the Russian word for a Jew!  I guess that's a result of the Russian word based on the Hebrew word for a Jew (יהודי again) having acquired the abusive usage...


----------



## albondiga

Abbassupreme said:


> Also, there's apparently another word for Jew in Persian:
> كليمي (kalimi . . . ? or is it kolimi/kelimi . . . I'm pretty sure it's the first one)  This name is apparently from more ancient times in Iran.  I think the famous Persian poet/writer Ferdowsi used it once in a poem, or something.



Interesting; it's the only one on this thread so far that doesn't seem to derive from either "yehudi" arrow:Judean/Jew) or "ivri" arrow:Hebrew)... I'm wondering about the source/meaning of this word...


----------



## astlanda

Estonian:
Jew - 'juut'
Jewish - 'juudi' (their language is 'juudi keel', which could refer to any first language of any Jewish community, which differs from their neighbours)
Hebrew - 'heebrea'  (adjectival attribute) the official language of contemporary Israel is called 'ivrit'


----------



## Mordekhai

LAdino (Djudeo-Spanyol/ Judeo-Spanish/ Judezmo, to the Spanish&Portuguese Jews)

Djidío
Djidía

Djudeo
Djudea

Djudio
Djidia
*
ג'ידיאו
ג'ידיאה*

In Hebrew script, the names might vary.


----------



## veracity

In Hungarian:

Jew - Zsidó
Jewish - Zsidó
Hebrew - Héber


----------



## jaxlarus

Different words denote different things in Greek:

*Εβραίος *[Evréos] nm:  Jew (refers to the nation)
*εβραϊκός *[evraykós] adj m: Jewish (refers to the nation or language)
*Ιουδαίος *[Iudéos] nm: Jew (refers to the religion), Judean; member of the 2 southern tribes 
*ιουδαϊκός *[iudaykós] adj m: Jewish (refers to the religion), Judean; of the 2 southern tribes
*Ισραήλ *[Izraíl] n m: Israel (refers to the people - descendants of Jacob - and later only to the 10 tribes of the northern kingdom)
*Ισραήλ *[Izraíl] n neutral: Israel (modern state) 
*Ισραηλινός *[Izraylinós] n m: Israeli (inhabitant of Israel)
*Ισραηλίτης *[Izraylítis] n m: Israelite (descendant of Jacob; member of the 10 northern tribes)


----------



## Lucky Luke

In Serbo - Croat, it's "Jevrejka".


----------



## Alijsh

Abbassupreme said:


> VERY close to the Persian name for Jews:
> (yahudi) يهودي
> Also, there's apparently another word for Jew in Persian:
> كليمي (kalimi . . . ? or is it kolimi/kelimi . . . I'm pretty sure it's the first one) This name is apparently from more ancient times in Iran. I think the famous Persian poet/writer Ferdowsi used it once in a poem, or something.


Yes. we say, *yahudi*. It has been *yahuti *in Middle Persian (ca. 250 BCE– 950 CE). We have also *johud* but it's mainly used only for a group of Jews living in Iran that do sorcery. 

As for *kalimi*, it has an Islamic root. In Islam, Moses has the epithet of *kalim-ollâh* (کلیم الله), interlocutor of God. *Kalimi* means, the follower of Moses. It's an official word used in parliament, constitution, etc.


----------



## dudasd

Lucky Luke said:


> In Serbo - Croat, it's "Jevrejka".


 
An addition to LL: Croats mostly use forms Židov (m), Židovka (f), Židovi (general, as a nation). One of the older forms in Croatia is "Žud" (there was a street with its original medieval name "Žudioska ulica" - "Jewish street" in Dubrovnik, I don't know if it was renamed or not during past years), and the plural was "Žudija". Jevrejin, Jevrejka, Jevreji are used mostly in Serbia and eastern Bosnia. Also, there is a masculine form "Jevrej", which is considered as a common form in Bosnia, but has a slightly offensive nuance in Serbia, so we don't use it. 

Further, in some parts of Serbia, but mostly in Bosnia there existed a form we had borrowed from Turkish language: Čifut, Čivut, Čivutin (f. Čivutka, pl. Čivuti) - my dictionary says it's distorted Arabic word Yähūd that became Çıfıt in Turkish- but it got an offensive sound so it vanished rather long ago.


----------

